# Parenting and Dating (wisdom from real life)



## PresbyDane (Apr 15, 2009)

Parenting and its temptations

[video=youtube;crQ7Y2alDxI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crQ7Y2alDxI[/video]


And dating (I know I have posted this before but this is a better quality

[video=youtube;cZ2KYbRVie8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZ2KYbRVie8[/video]


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 15, 2009)

ugh!


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 15, 2009)

Huh


----------

